# Backflush sage db



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

New to the sage db im used to backflushing often with the silvia but can you do it on the sage db?

Googling about the cleaning for the sage I found a sage video which shows using the cleaning disc but that doesn't seem to do a back flush like my silvia did. It shows having to put a jug under to capture the water that comes out.

Do any of you Backflush the sage?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

On the DTP it's the same method with cleaning disk, but then my machine doesn't have a solenoid valve to try and clean. Do you have the manual for it? Although I found they can be a bit vague at times haha. I wonder if with the cleaning disk there's enough pressure in that to force the solution back to the valve?


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I do have the manual but couldn't see anything about it.

Anyway I found another video showing it working with out water coming out so I thought I'd just give it a go and all was fine.

Put the disc in the double basket and pressed the double cup button let it go for 15 seconds and the pressed the button again. All good.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Slee said:


> I do have the manual but couldn't see anything about it.
> 
> Anyway I found another video showing it working with out water coming out so I thought I'd just give it a go and all was fine.
> 
> Put the disc in the double basket and pressed the double cup button let it go for 15 seconds and the pressed the button again. All good.


Out of interest did you use pressurised or non pressurised to do the flush?


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> Out of interest did you use pressurised or non pressurised to do the flush?


Non pressurised. Just the standard dual basket.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's also mentioned in the manual; page 27: http://www.lakeland.co.uk/content/documents/19340_Sage_Dual_Boiler_Instructions.pdf


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

jlarkin said:


> It's also mentioned in the manual; page 27: http://www.lakeland.co.uk/content/documents/19340_Sage_Dual_Boiler_Instructions.pdf


Thanks but didn't state how it worked ie if it needed a jug under it. Got more confused with the videos but in the end it was all fine no jug needed.


----------

